# Hoot Owl Dress



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

My daughter hoots. It's adorable. So, when I found this hoot owl fabric on fabric.com, I couldn't resist.










I made a size 2 for my baby. She's just transitioning from 12 month to 18 month clothes so this is still a little big for her. I used Simplicity Pattern 3511 View D but the sleeves from E because she hates elastic. I also left off the ribbon trim, because it just didn't look like it needed it. I've only previously done simple skirts and shirts so this was my first time using interfacing (very easy) and my first time trying to use my fancy button hole foot on my machine. Now that I figured it out, it makes it a lot easier, but man I had a time working on learning that foot!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cute!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Precious! You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Adorable! You did a great job.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That little dress is adorable. I agree, it doesn't need any trim. It's perfect.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That little dress is sooooooooooooo cute....
Great Job !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very cute! You should be proud!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Darling!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really sweet. I bet she will look adorable in it.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

This dress is so cute! She will have so much fun wearing it! 
It will be a special treat for her!

Post a pic with her wearing it?

digApony


----------

